# ¿Como miden el "Rating en la televisión"?



## nino

Talves sea una pregunta tonta pero si alguien lo sabe le agradeceria que lo comentara en el foro, son solo encuestas o hay un dispositivo que indique quien y cuantos se encruetran viendo un canal
¿Como miden el "Rating en la televisión"?
Gracias.


----------



## MaMu

No solo son simples encuestas. Hay un sin numero de factores para el estudio, entre ellos se encuentran los aumentos registrados en las ventas de los productos publicitados mediante propaganda. Lamentablemente, y en la mayoria de los casos, el valor real del rating se ve afectado por cifras fraudulentas para producir el efecto adverso televisivo, es decir, "si tiene rating lo veo, debe ser bueno" y la gente lo ve.

Saludos.


----------



## Ivan

Utilizan un equipo llamado "people mater", como funciona el equipo.. no tengo idea... pero puedes buscar algo con ese nombre.. adios


----------



## Ehecatl

En las etapas de recepción, en todos los aparatos existe una etapa denominada de Frecuencia Intermedia (FI), que resulta del batido de la señal de entrada con la del oscilador local. Esto da como resultado dos frecuencias nuevas (la suma y la resta de las frecuencias originales), una es la que se toma como señal de FI y la otra no sirve para nada, sino que se atenúa. Sin embargo es imposible hacerla cero, y parte de esa señal regresa al exterior por la misma antena. Es ésa la que miden para medir el rating.


----------



## wyr3x

o sea que un televisor no es solo receptor?...wow...


----------



## Chico3001

un televisor es solo un receptor... lo que sea que hagan lo deben hacer en el transmisor.... 

Se me ocurre una manera... posiblemente miden la señal enviada y el nivel de intensidad en un punto conocido a cierta distancia del transmisor... si pensamos en que cada televisor reduce un poco el nivel de señal podemos suponer que en el punto de medicion se va a notar un descenso en la señal medida cada vez que se enciendan algunos cientos de televisores al mismo tiempo en el mismo canal....

Todo esto es hipotetico... ni idea de como lo midan...


----------



## JaTo

Hola!

Llego un poquito tarde, pero si les sirve este link....
http://www.nielsenmedia.com/ESPANOL/FAQ/research_products SP.html

Yo creía que lo hacían sólo con llamadas telefónicas puesto que una vez me llamaron a mí.

Un saludo


----------



## Apollo

Ehecatl dijo:
			
		

> En las etapas de recepción, en todos los aparatos existe una etapa denominada de Frecuencia Intermedia (FI), que resulta del batido de la señal de entrada con la del oscilador local. Esto da como resultado dos frecuencias nuevas (la suma y la resta de las frecuencias originales), una es la que se toma como señal de FI y la otra no sirve para nada, sino que se atenúa. Sin embargo es imposible hacerla cero, y parte de esa señal regresa al exterior por la misma antena. Es ésa la que miden para medir el rating.


Me es realmente imposible creer que alguien pueda caer en semejante mentira... los receptores de Televisión son sólo eso... receptores.

Etapa de FI

Saludos


----------



## BETMAR

Rara vez entro a  foros de electronica, pero husmeando un poco me tope con esta pregunta que mucha gente se hace, la explicacion mas cercana a la respuesta es la liga que publico JaTo, de la compañia Nielsen, yo trabajo para la compañia IBOPE AGB aqui en mexico que es la que se dedica a la medicion no solo de Ratings tv sino tambien a analizis de mercados, que es un mercado muy grande, todo se resume a aparatos como el people meter, codificacion de señales analogas a digitales, extraccion de información y concentracion de dicha información extraida de los mismos, abarca muchas areas de información, imposible describir en un espacio tan corto, pero en lo referente a los ratings de tv todo esta en ese dispositivo llamado selector de canales...Saludos.


----------

